# proprietary trading operations



## NoTraducer

Anyone know how to say this in Czech?


----------



## winpoj

Maybe if you explain what it means in English...


----------



## NoTraducer

It has to do with the selling of stocks, etc. I am not sure, really...


----------



## winpoj

Well, Wikipedia actually explains it quite well. Based on what it says, I would go for "obchodování na vlastní účet".


----------



## NoTraducer

Dík, na Wikipedii jsem tentokrát nějak zapomněl...


----------

